# FS - 72 gallon bowfront and stand - 100$



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

6/10 overall condition

Looking for 150 obo.


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

Hold on to your seahorses guys...lol

The tank has a few minor scratches but nothing that really draws the eye when full of water.

The stand has some water damage along the bottom that I have sanded and was going to paint until I shattered the glass door that covered the sump space.

So thre is some missing paint where there was water damage and is now sanded...it's really the stand that's in rough shape.
The tank is still good.

I also have the glass top for this as well.

If I feel exceptionally motivated to sell at this price, I will assuredly post some pics but for 150$ I hope someone will save me the effort and jump on the deal.

The tank is currently behind a pool table, a poker table and lots of other aquarium gear so to take pics would require some work which I would like to avoid unless the tank is being sold...


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

pending pick up tomorrow


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

Buyer no showed.
Still available.


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

Still available and now, thanks to the no show buyer taking up space in my kitchen rather than basment storage.

I want this gone...
anyone?..


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

for 150?
come one people...lol

It's no show tank but still a decent set up.


Tell you what...
100$ until Sunday April 16th.
but no pics....lol

when I post pics, the price will go up...lol


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Like a game of chicken! Seeing how low you go before pics are posted and everybody will want it at 100 then 

Good luck, thread pruned...


----------



## Mech Eng (Apr 21, 2010)

PMed for the tank


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

pm'd as well


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

anyone get a reply from him?


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

Okay guys.
Mech Eng was the third person to commit to this tank and then no show.

It is still available.
The girlfriends parents are coming out this friday from Calgary and now that I have taken this out of storage and put it upstairs in my kitchen thanks to Ben_Mbu saying he was going to pick it up initially I really need this gone.

100 bucks.
First come, first served, after 3 people wasted my time (most especially Mech Eng, thanks for making me wait around my house on a friday night until 8pm, missing dinner with friend in from out of town, without even so much as a call)

Seriously, if you do not actually intend to buy this tank/stand/glass top for 100$, do not pm me and say you will.
It's just rude.
I'm putting this up for cheap to get rid of it fast, not to have people who don't think things through impulsively tell me they want it and then think better of it without a phone call...

Thats my rant.

100$, serious buyer only please.
This f/s WILL get taken down on friday.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

um.. i Pm'd you with my number and said i would come pick it up the past weekend but I never got a reply.

another pm has been sent.

also if you see my feedback score, I'm a nice guy to deal with


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey man.
The tank was actually on hold for MecH Eng when you intially pmd me.

You have pm.


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

whatigot said:


> Okay guys.
> Mech Eng was the third person to commit to this tank and then no show.
> 
> It is still available.
> ...


Seems that some people are really starting to develop a reputation for No Showing. Mech Eng did the same thing to me for a FREE item....Who no-shows for a free item??? I didn't leave a negative feedback for no-show but maybe we should be doing that..So other people don't wait for them


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Kolewolf said:


> Seems that some people are really starting to develop a reputation for No Showing. Mech Eng did the same thing to me for a FREE item....Who no-shows for a free item??? I didn't leave a negative feedback for no-show but maybe we should be doing that..So other people don't wait for them


I concur!!
Absolutely should be tracking itrader info like this.
It's not just for being nice but helping out the greater of the membership by not having to deal with stuff like this.
Sorry Whatigot, not trying to hi-jack 
but can certainly understand your frustration.
Cheers!!


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

sigh...
at least you didn't ask for pictures.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

pic's for Don please...he is just to shy to ask...lol


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm going to show up for this one tonight 

A friend of mine is interested, what a great deal.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> pic's for Don please...he is just to shy to ask...lol


LMAO!!
Hey, I thought Jen was Trouble?????
Maybe we need a Trouble2??


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Sargasso said:


> I'm going to show up for this one tonight
> 
> A friend of mine is interested, what a great deal.


Smart man!!
This is an awesome deal!!!
Cheers!!!


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Gone!

Just barely, we didn't think that we could do it in one trip, but with a bit of determination and some bungee cords it worked out just fine. Not a hitch.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

ROFL, that's hilarious. Where there's a will, there's a way


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

whos ride in the back ground?


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Surprisingly sturdy, once this was wedged in and strapped down by 5 bungee cords you could shake the whole car by leaning on the stand. Made it from Coquitlam to Vancouver, no problem. No highways though


----------



## Racer96 (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow. Just. Wow.

I have been trying to get a hold of whatigot since last week. I cancelled out of going to my hockey game tonight in order to pick it up.

I seriously feel sick now. 

Mike


----------



## Racer96 (Apr 29, 2010)

Sargasso,
Any chance you'd sell it to me? I'd pay more than the 100, plus fill up your gas tank.

I have no feedback here, but I've bought stuff from april, shaobo, bienlim, debbie, and many others in the past.

I hate feeling like I gave up my hockey spot tonight, plus spent several hours getting things ready here to put it, all for nothing.

I am totally and completely gutted.

I had sent all my contact info to whatigot, including cell number, email (which goes to my blackberry) and did not get a single reply. 

I guess I was wrong when I thought BCA was a community.

Mike


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Racer96 said:


> Sargasso,
> Any chance you'd sell it to me? I'd pay more than the 100, plus fill up your gas tank.
> 
> I have no feedback here, but I've bought stuff from april, shaobo, bienlim, debbie, and many others in the past.
> ...


I did the same, I had to call in some favors so I could keep it at a friends house when I got it. Told the guy to call me after 230pm today to figure out a plan but didn't hear back. I would have appreciated something to tell me not to prepare for the tank..


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

This sale had disaster written all over it from the beginning. Entertaining if you followed it tho'.


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

thread closed (sigh, im so glad its finally gone)


----------

